# Fakebook Purges 800 Accounts



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

How timely. Congress needs to take action and revoke their exemption from Anti-Trust laws.



> Just in time for midterms, Facebook has removed 559 pages and 251 accounts they claim have been spreading misinformation and spam. Several of the pages however - some with millions of followers, were pro-Trump conservatives who had spent years cultivating their followings.


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-10-11/facebook-purges-over-800-accounts-millions-followers-including-conservative-meme


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Laws will have to change because right now they can legally be as biased as they want for they are not controlled by any law. They are the reason I adopted minds.com. Free markets


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You can find me on Minds.com DentonMc.

I recently deleted my Fakebook account. Everyone should. That is the way to punish them. Forget the government.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> You can find me on Minds.com DentonMc.
> 
> I recently deleted my Fakebook account. Everyone should. That is the way to punish them. Forget the government.


With well over a billion accounts worldwide, I doubt if FB would miss any of us.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> With well over a billion accounts worldwide, I doubt if FB would miss any of us.


It is true but they've already started blocking minds.com which bills itself as a social media platform not gathering your data and selling it. @Denton I just subscribed to you at minds i see you already have a good following. When I get back from Mexico I'll have some more time and will try and help you out there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> With well over a billion accounts worldwide, I doubt if FB would miss any of us.


Might be the case, but I'll not miss it.

If enough us don't miss it, it'll miss us.

Tell your friends. Move over to another platform, or embrace the Borg. Your choice, always.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stowlin said:


> It is true but they've already started blocking minds.com which bills itself as a social media platform not gathering your data and selling it. @Denton I just subscribed to you at minds i see you already have a good following. When I get back from Mexico I'll have some more time and will try and help you out there.


I have not gotten an alert. Maybe it is slow.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Those who depend on fakebook for the news are getting exactly what they deserve. It's big brother 101. Unfortunately, many of us who never bought in, are also getting what they deserve.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Laws will have to change because right now they can legally be as biased as they want for they are not controlled by any law. They are the reason I adopted minds.com. Free markets


Actually no. Fakebook like Google have purposely been exempted from Anti-trust laws among others with the understanding that their platforms will be public venues to exchange information without bias. They are violating that and need to be corrected.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Actually no. Fakebook like Google have purposely been exempted from Anti-trust laws among others with the understanding that their platforms will be public venues to exchange information without bias. They are violating that and need to be corrected.


Agreed. They are now nothing more then a propaganda platform for the left. Control the information and you control the people.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yup, I got banned or purged or exiled for nothing. I did post to my sister...


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

@Denton I signed up and added you as well, haven't quite figured out the way the whole thing works, but it seems like a good step to get away from facebook.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm of mixed opinions about opting out....I do use it for my business, so, I'm pretty sure it'll hurt my rankings in the search engines if I go deleting the whole account.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Trix are for kids... so is fakebook.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I use face book mainly for the military history pages and groups, since the study of that is my hobby. And firearms/weapons pages. And current military and veteran pages.
There's a lot more to face book than many people realize. 

And there's quite a bit of comedic diversion as well.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

*Why the Coordinated Alternative Media Purge Should TERRIFY Everyone: Soon Those Who Hate Freedom Will Have Unquestioned Access to the Minds of 2 Billion People *
https://www.theorganicprepper.com/alternative-media-purge/

She also mentions several alternatives to the big corporate type platforms.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My intent to us FartBook was to keep in touch with the members of my MC. They are younger members, obviously. However, the funerals of the guys my age are posted there because most of the club would see it.

When Bill "Tiny" Alexander passed away, I heard the news from a client. Since there are probably fewer than ten of us geezers left, I guess they figured we wouldn't mind being overlooked. Believe it or not, I think my avatar caused my expulsion. I used a larger version of the one I use here so the guys would know it was really me. Sounds stupid, and other members have pages, but I think the brain trust (if I can use that oxymoron) will probably slowly expunge themselves of the MCs, too.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Actually no. Fakebook like Google have purposely been exempted from Anti-trust laws among others with the understanding that their platforms will be public venues to exchange information without bias. They are violating that and need to be corrected.


You say purposely exempted I'd say they were exempted by the nature of the law itself. If I owned a platform and people used it willingly and freely then I'd be free to manage it as I see fit just like moderators of forums do, and I wouldn't want any government telling me how to run it with the possible exception of helping said government catch criminals particularly heinous ones


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> You say purposely exempted I'd say they were exempted by the nature of the law itself. If I owned a platform and people used it willingly and freely then I'd be free to manage it as I see fit just like moderators of forums do, and I wouldn't want any government telling me how to run it with the possible exception of helping said government catch criminals particularly heinous ones


From what I have heard on Fox, they (fakebook, google, twitter and others) have been formally exempted from govt regulation and anti-trust with the understanding that they would allow for unbiased public exchange of information.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> I'm of mixed opinions about opting out....I do use it for my business, so, I'm pretty sure it'll hurt my rankings in the search engines if I go deleting the whole account.


Are you sure? Most of the time I read FartBook all I see is sleazy jokes, goofy pictures from parties and snapshots of people clannish to each other but strangers to millions of others.

I joined a gun forum and I've been polishing knives forever. The reasoning is simple. Willie Sutton was asked why he robbed banks. He replied, _"Because that's where the money is."_

Unless you're selling discount lingerie to half drunken sorority girls, I don't see the benefit of that genre for a business.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Are you sure? Most of the time I read FartBook all I see is sleazy jokes, goofy pictures from parties and snapshots of people clannish to each other but strangers to millions of others.
> 
> I joined a gun forum and I've been polishing knives forever. The reasoning is simple. Willie Sutton was asked why he robbed banks. He replied, _"Because that's where the money is."_
> 
> Unless you're selling discount lingerie to half drunken sorority girls, I don't see the benefit of that genre for a business.


You don't look around face book much, do you?
When your exposure is superficial, you are only going to find superficial postings.

A lot of the military history and veteran groups I belong to are "closed", which means you have to apply for membership, and what is posted there can not be seen by non-members.
Looking at WWII on the Eastern Front on a page run by Russians is a blast!
Or, WWII from the Japanese viewpoint, as in the group BANZAI!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A lot of the military history and veteran groups I belong to are "closed", which means you have to apply for membership, and what is posted there can not be seen by non-members.


That gives you a very special and worthy advantage. Most of the other stuff is crap. It's also heavily monitored and skewed to the people they favor, not just anyone who wants to talk to a circle of friends.

I tried--twice--to find some good in it. I'd rather be in a hobbyist forum and learn something.


----------

